# boardslide down/jump on rails



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Whether a FS or BS board is easier all depends on the person. If you can tap the rail then it all comes down to sacking up and not overshooting the rail to feel safe.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

The key is to get your body over the rail (for every trick), and use the board to balance your way on to the rail. Get your body over top of the rail, apply a little pressure in the way you came from to stop going over the rail, and then just ride it out.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

is it possible to catch an edge on a down round rail?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

surfNsnow said:


> So Ive been snowboarding park for probably 3 or 4 years and feel comfortable hitting things like kinked rails and C-boxes but I have always had problems with hitting down rails from the side where u have to ollie on, especially boardslides. I can usually get on 50-50 but usually will either just tap the rail when trying Bslides and lose it or just eat it. I know I need to just sack up and start commiting more but any tips for locking into boardslides on these down rails. It seems like I see a lot more people go FS boardslides on down rails, is FS easier to lock into than BS???


For me fs boardslides are much easier...I have no clue why. BS boardslides are actually one of the more difficult tricks for me. I can actually bs boardslide 270 easier than plain old bs boardslide to fakie. And I have a particularly hard time with them on single barrel downrails.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i had trouble with counter rotation last season with FS boardslides i just could not get it.. been practicing it in my basement a little over the summer. I have a wood rail in my basement i will practice on with a board strapped on soon


----------



## surfNsnow (Nov 22, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> i had trouble with counter rotation last season with FS boardslides i just could not get it.. been practicing it in my basement a little over the summer. I have a wood rail in my basement i will practice on with a board strapped on soon


Good idea NYC, time to pull out the skate rail and rock board to practice the motions.. hopefully my next time on the hill I'll be able to stick these. First riding of the season next weekend and they already have 4-7 ft base!! lets hope the rest of the season stays that way:thumbsup:


----------

